# Need for Speed "Shift" Installations Problem



## Clastron (4. November 2009)

Hallo, habe mir SHIFT gekauft, und habe es auch gleich installiert und beim Prozess: Neue Daten werden kopiert, bringt er mit dann eine Fehlermeldung das die Cabinet Datei `Group4.cab´ beschädigt ist. 
(Siehe Bild).
Habe auch schon in viele Foren gelesen, das ich nicht der einzige bin mit dieser Fehlermeldung.
Ich hab es auch schon mal unter Vista probiert zu installieren, bekomme aber auch wieder diese Fehlermeldung.
Brauche dringend HILFE .

Schon mal DANKE.
MFG. Clastron


----------



## Clastron (5. November 2009)

hat keiner eine Idee ???


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. November 2009)

Du kannst versuchen die DVD auf die Festplatte zu kopiere und dann von dort insterlieren. Lass aber die DVD im Laufwerk wegen dem Kopierschutz. Hat bei mir geholfen, viel Glück mfg


----------



## Clastron (7. November 2009)

hab ich auch schon probiert, geht aber auch nicht


----------



## Clastron (7. November 2009)

könntet es vielleicht an Direkt liegen?, weil ich hab bemerkt das ich Direkt 11 habe.


----------



## Clastron (10. November 2009)

keiner eine Idee


----------



## AdeE (10. November 2009)

Tag,

wie wäre es mit original kaufen (oder warum ist im gleichen Ordner eine Serial.txt)?
Sofern das der Fall ist (will ja niemanden zu unrecht beschuldigen), würde ich das Spiel beim Laden zurückgegeben und gegen Ersatz tauschen.


----------



## Clastron (10. November 2009)

ja das stimmt schon, aber ich habe die Datei mein Kumpel gegeben und bei den geht es ?
ist doch komisch ?


----------



## Clastron (14. November 2009)

Brauche HILFE!


----------



## Stevii (14. November 2009)

Also das verzeichnis wo deine "CD" sein sollen tuen sollte ist ziemlich merkwürdig...
5665952kb wird die iso sein.
77kb der crack
1kb der serial
Hier wirste wohl keine hilfe kriegen da es hier irgendiwe komisch riecht 

Edit:Gib mal group4.cab bei Goggle ein..
Dann siehste worauf du verwiesen wirst


----------

